# When I start my computer last icon of the desktop is automatically selected



## sharad12345 (Oct 26, 2013)

When I start my computer last icon of the desktop is automatically selected.
When i click on other icons only the last icon is opened.
I can open the icons if i press the TAB button and refresh.
But it is limited to some time only.
Also webpages are scrolled down automatically till the end.It stops if I press TAB. But after some time it stars again.


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: When I start my computer last icon of the desktop is automatically selected.*

You refer to "the last icon", does that mean the icon in the last position on the screen, the last icon to load; if you have, for instance, 12 icons on your screen, always the twelfth in the array of icons? If it always happens with the icon in the same screen position whatever it may be, then it may not be related to the icon's function but to how the GUI selects it. Presumably most of the icons are shortcuts, have you tried deleting some? Could that irritating "_You have unused icons on your desktop_" pop-up be involved?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

this sounds like a stuck key on the keyboard. Is this a laptop or desktop computer? If a desktop, turn the keyboard over and blow it out with a can of compressed air.


----------



## sharad12345 (Oct 26, 2013)

i have laptop


----------

